# Fluffiest composers?



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

It is always interesting to me to see the attributes that people give to music. I'm curious to which composers you find the "fluffiest" and exactly what it means to you, such as a description and positive/negative connotations, etc.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Tchaikovsky's music is soft, warm, and fun to cuddle with. Therefore he is fluffy.


----------



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

It's bad form to start a question thread - and not answer your own question!


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

@ Lisztian

Just got there before me! Nothing fluffier than Brahms just out of the shower. Now there's a mental image....

I don't really like the term fluffy when applied to music. Fluffy=puff pieces to me and I don't like to apply that to music I enjoy. I guess Chopin or Faure can be 'delicate' at times, but I hesitate to use the word 'fluffy'. Debussy's works also seem insubtantial, although not in a negative way but rather that they are constantly shifting and somewhat ephemeral. Fluffy in the same way that Impressionist paintings are fluffy.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

I read the definition, just in case.... Fig. Romantic and not very intelligent...I guess this corresponds IMHO to an unique composer, Frederic Chopin. I like many of his pieces though... For moments I need to feel stupid. Do you have that kinds of moments?

Martin, stupid


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Glazunov, hands down.

Just see what these kids had to say(draw) about it:















Beat that fluff, Tchaikovsky!


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Isn't Glazunov a brand of vodka?


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

Fluffliest composer.....hmmm.










Or was it Sergeant Floyd Pepper? 






The soprano contralto parts by Miss Piggy and company are great.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Couchie said:


> Isn't Glazunov a brand of vodka?


That would be awesome, I would waste myself on it. jk not really  but maybe I'd try it for kicks.


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

Lidl has a brand of vodka called Rachmaninoff.... Really!


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Always the same people making stupid jokes...

Martin


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Who is making jokes, Martin?


----------



## StevenOBrien (Jun 27, 2011)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Always the same people making stupid jokes...
> 
> Martin


Hehe, nothing wrong with a bit of fun mixed in with the real discussion, I think. I don't find it detrimental and I don't think there'd be any more serious answers than there are now had it been worded in a way that jokes couldn't be made.

Anyway; Haydn and Tchaikovsky (His lighter music at least, such as his ballets). Perhaps Mozart to a lesser extent. Their music is very clearly presented, but presented in such a way that it's very cute and inviting. (As kopachris said, it's "cuddly").

I suppose another interpretation is music that's surrounded by a lot of fluff and padding, and composers such as Wagner and Liszt are examples of this kind of "fluffiness".


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I hope people know this IS a serious thread. I've often heard criticisms about "fluffiness", such as "puff pieces", as someone mentioned already. Other people find that whole of certain-eras, be it baroque or classical, to be entirely "fluffy". I've heard many people use the term in several different manners, both positive and negative, to describe certain music. People use "fluffy" as sentimental, others use it as "non-offensive", etc. 

That last bit of your post, StevenOBrien, is exactly why this thread was created. That isn't what a lot of people would probably think of when they say "fluffy music", but nevertheless you contributed with something unique in terms of fluff. Thank you for the addition.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Cnote11 said:


> I hope people know this IS a serious thread. I've often heard criticisms about "fluffiness", such as "puff pieces", as someone mentioned already. Other people find that whole of certain-eras, be it baroque or classical, to be entirely "fluffy". I've heard many people use the term in several different manners, both positive and negative, to describe certain music. People use "fluffy" as sentimental, others use it as "non-offensive", etc.


Yes, I would also be one of those people who isn't at all offended by the term fluffy for any music. I think it's a very accurate way of describing some music, particularly with what I just posted. There are moods to be deep and there are moods to just be fluffy, airy, sugary.

Being a girl, all I want is rainbows, stuffed-animals, flowers, lollipops and what-not, right?


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

I like fluffy composers and Debussy and Haydn are very fluffy. Fluffy=Relaxing.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Offenbach's music is pretty fluffy, as proven by this album cover of a cd I recently listened to -


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Some concertos by Vivaldi leave a fluffy aftertaste in my mouth.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Waltzes, polkas and quadrilles music of the Romantic. "Fluffy" in the sense that these are light sounding music intended to make you feel light and move by dancing across a large ballroom, and have a jolly good time. Johann Strauss II was very good at this.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Waltzes, polkas and quadrilles music of the Romantic. "Fluffy" in the sense that these are light sounding music intended to make you feel light and move by dancing across a large ballroom, and have a jolly good time. Johann Strauss II was very good at this.


Yes I agree. This and the operettas of Offenbach and the English G&S variety are _very_ fluffy.


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

Fluffy is a good way of describing music!  

Fluffy good: Mozart
Fluffy bad: Fritz Kreisler's Schon Rosmarin


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Well, I'd say that most stuff from the classical period is rather light and fluffy. I'd also say most stuff from the impressionists is fluffy.

Oh, right: and Liszt.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I don't really get fluffy out of the likes of Debussy. Guess I'm the only one.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

hmmm... its kinda odd but most Romantic music doesn't sounds _fluffy_ to me, neither in a derogatory way nor an abstract "sounds kinda like this" way. For me it would probably be the Classical period, and certain elements of the neoclassical composers. Pulcinella is so fluffy you'd think it was a ballet about a tribble.  (I like Pulcinella btw)


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

One of the many reasons Pulcinella is one of my favorites


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

Cnote11 said:


> One of the many reasons Pulcinella is one of my favorites


heh, I prefer the heavy metal of The Rite of Spring personally :3


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Hmm what is fluffy? Soft, sweet and gentle? As for piano:
Debussy - Arabesque No.1? 
Satie - Gymnopedie No. 1?
Rachmaninoff - Prelude Op 23 No. 4?
Scriabin - Prelude Op. 17 No. 3?
Chopin - Nocturne Op. 9 No. 2?
Liszt - Consolation No. 3?

I love them all. Out of these I would say Satie is the most fluffy. 
I'm not sure about Satie, but fortunately the rest of them also wrote lots of non-fluffy music.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Things like Satie and Debussy I just do not find "fluffy". They are too "open" for me to be called "fluffy". Fluffy reminds me of something snug and light, perhaps a bit airy, but not that of the dark languid night sky of which I would associate something like Gymnopedie with. I know some people will say Satie is comforting lullaby music, but I just don't agree with that. Often times I find the solo piano in those compositions to be like a lone night wanderer, floating about in his infinite loneliness, with a certain tension and uncertainty, but a certain floating quality that is comforting in a way, as if you were taking in just how small you are compared to the rest of the majestic world. Something about dim street lights on cobbled walkways as well... very beautiful and arresting.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

tchaikovsky worked on all the disney films. i would say that is fluffy.

john williams also.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

BurningDesire said:


> heh, I prefer the heavy metal of The Rite of Spring personally :3


Are you also me?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I think the flute knocks spots off the piano when it comes to helping create sonic fluffiness.


----------



## IBMchicago (May 16, 2012)

Saint-Saens - very fluffy, but such good fun.


----------

